

There is no such thing as race - rokhayakebe
http://www.thinkgene.com/there-is-no-such-thing-as-race/

======
ars
Biologists have really got to stop using a _count_ of genes as a measure of
similarity. Not all genes are equally important!

It is utterly unimportant that humans share 98.5% of genes with apes, or 70%
with bananas.

It's the genes are not _not_ shared that are important. It's those that cause
the differences (between species or between humans), and thus those that are
important.

Those 1.5% of genes that are not shared are orders of magnitude more important
than the 98.5% that are. And the .1% are far more important than their numbers
would indicate (although obviously not as important as those genes that divide
species, but much more important than one tenth of a percent would seem to
imply).

No matter how many times they say otherwise there _are_ measurable, and
important, differences between races. The fact that they can not understand
them in genes does not mean the differences are not there, it means the
geneticists don't know enough yet.

------
CalmQuiet
More accurate title: "Race is a psychological phenomenon" And of course that
means that silly, knee-jerk reactions to it prevail in human culture ...as
well as silly concepts such as "one-drop" (as in: of blood) - wherein Obama
gets called African-American rather than Afri-Euro American.

